# Help me pick a gun.



## satchamo (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm on the market for a new coyote gun.

Currently I shoot an.h&r sb2 ultra varmint but I am wanting a new bolt gun.

I am stewing between the 204 or 22-250. Where I hunt shots beyond 200 yds are rare. I have always liked my 22-250 but I picked up a savage 25 walking varmint in a 204 and fell in love with the feel of the gun.

I have also had my eye on a TC venture predator in either 22-250 or 204.

So I guess I have three questions:

204 or 22-250?

Savage 25 walking varmint (only an option should I opt with 204) or TC venture predator?

Any other guns you recommend in the 500 or less range you recommend? Im not wanting an overly bulky bench type gun. I do want a heavier barrel but I need to be able to tote it around all day as I often carry it when I'm shed hunting just case...

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, I use the 250 and really like the 204 though I don't own one. I would lean towards the 204 in your case.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Go for the gusto: 26 Nosler.

Based on the 7mm Remington Ultra Mag - shortened with a sharper shoulder angle - fires a 100-grain Ballistic Tip at 3635 fps at .5 MOA and up to 160-grain round-nose bullets at close to 3000 fps. The gun is a Nosler model 48 with a match-grade stainless barrel. A screamer that shoots sub MOA with any load.

Of course, there are trade-offs with such velocity, but the Nosler is designed to produce extreme velocity with high-ballistic-coefficient bullets in 6.5mm offerings with phenomenal accuracy throughout the bullet-weight range.

Maybe a bit of overkill, if you believe in such a concept.

Details here: http://www.nosler.com/26-nosler/


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

What I've read about the .204 is great. My experience Thus far is contrary. Jury is still out for me. I hung up my .204 until I can get it shooting correct. I think with the right tinkering I can get what I want from the rifle. However, I am in a unique situation here. Our regulations allow centerfire under .22 cal only in some areas. The .204 being the largest commercially available fitting the description, it is a good choice for me.

From what I've read and experienced. The .204 can be finicky. If your not a tinkering type or reload. You may consider the 22-250 a better out of the box choice.

Personally I like the 22-250 better. I have more choices of ammo from factory or reloading. I prefer a slightly heavier bullet especially with the varmint type bullets. I think the super speed of that .204 40g varmint pill is more likely to splash than a 55g varmint pill moving a little slower. At least it's what I've seen so far.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## satchamo (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone have any experience with the savage 25 walking varminter or the TC Venture predator?


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I like the way the Ruger predator series rifles look, but I have not been able to shoot one. Based off looks alone. But I do have a Ruger Hawkeye that is a joy to own. The actions are pretty much the same.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I have a Ruger m77 varmint in 22 250. very small and tight groups. 1:14 twist makes it hard to get real heavy on the lead without sacrificing accuracy. I saw 7mm ultra mag up there and I won't lie that's up towards the top of my favorite list. It's got flatter trajectory than a 22-250 but packs a thumpin'. If you want to be mildly odd ball find a 224 weatherby. Don't the availability of them anymore but it's an odd duck.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Love the .204 round. Never had problems with it putting my fur down. 35 or 40 grain bergers have been my favorite bullet for dropping em with little fur damage.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I myself prefer the 22-250 but my hunting areas are longer ranges due to our rolling hills and prairie in central ND. Or I will use my .223 AR for the shorter ranges out to 200 yds (only has a 16" barrel, wish I would have bought the 20"). I have never tried out a .204 so I can't say anything about them.

Do you reload your own ammo?


----------



## satchamo (Jan 21, 2015)

dwtrees said:


> I myself prefer the 22-250 but my hunting areas are longer ranges due to our rolling hills and prairie in central ND. Or I will use my .223 AR for the shorter ranges out to 200 yds (only has a 16" barrel, wish I would have bought the 20"). I have never tried out a .204 so I can't say anything about them.
> 
> Do you reload your own ammo?


No and I stick to factory ammo for now.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I have the T/C in 22/250.

The daughter in law has a T/C dimension  in 204 .

BOTH are coyote killing laser wand.

Over the last few years they account for 100's of dead coyotes and 1000's of prairie dogs.

Basically the 204 is ballistically the same as a 22/250 with less recoil.

UP to about 40/45 grain bullets. If you ever want to shoot bigger bullets you have to get a 22/250.

Before you spend any $$$ check out a CZ. for the price they are out standing.


----------



## satchamo (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm leaning pretty hard on getting the TC in 22-250. I was gonna pair it with the 4x12 coyote special.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

> I was gonna pair it with the 4x12 coyote special.


Check out the Redfield 4X12 cheaper, made in USA and very good, just on camo.

That's what we have our T/C's topped with both shoot under an inch at 200 yards..


----------



## satchamo (Jan 21, 2015)

Dang Dawg said:


> Check out the Redfield 4X12 cheaper, made in USA and very good, just on camo.
> That's what we have our T/C's topped with both shoot under an inch at 200 yards..


I actually found the coyote special for 189.99 which is about the same as the redfield.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

204 is a great round with the right bullet. I never use the 32gr. For coyotes. It's just to light. I own one of each and will say that the 204 is a laser.


----------



## satchamo (Jan 21, 2015)

Well thanks for all the help guys. I ordered the TC predator in 22-250 from my ffl buddy. Hope to have it early next week!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

TC? I have one and guess what? It is a 204. Sorry I'm a bit late, but you'll love the 22-250 just as well as a 204. My longest shot thus far is just over 300 yards, with this rig. I run a Vortex Diamondback. Don't waste the extra money for the TC matching set (rifle with scope). The scope isn't worth beans. The rifle on the other hand is a great shooter, fast handling and light, easy to clean with the 5R rifling, crisp and adjustable trigger, and it's all wrapped in sexy camo.

All said and done, it works for me.


----------



## satchamo (Jan 21, 2015)

I went with the nikon coyote special 4x14-40 scope in matching max 1. I'll let you guys know what I think!


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

youngdon:

what powder works best for you behind a 40 grain pill? And what brand of bullet have you settled with? I'm working on a new .204 now. I'm using 40 g VMax bullet. So far H335 powder is a no-go, am trying W748 with a #41 primer for test now. Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Not youngdon, but I will try to help you out.

I run a 40 grain V-Max in a Savage Model 12. I use neck sized Remington Brass and CCI 400 primers along with 27.5 grains of Hodgdon Varget, and a 40 grain V-Max seated to 2.300", and get below MOA groups.

I also run a TC Venture in 204. It uses a Sierra Blitzking 39 grain, neck sized Winchester Brass, 26.8 grains of Hodgdon Varget, and a Federal 205 primer. Also seated to 2.300" and a sub-moa shooter. The TC Venture simply would not stabilize the 40 grain V-Max, or any other 40 grain bullet. After much trial and rejection (I tested Remington Accu-point, Nosler, and Hornady bullets in 40 grain), I tested the 39 grain Sierra and hit pay dirt. This is the gun and load I use for coyote in 204 Ruger.


----------

